# Warbler.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

In an earlier post regarding hummingbirds, I had mentioned how friendly some of our Finches and Warblers were awaiting their turn at the feeder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

that seems almost unnatural...never seen the like ...beautiful


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely.

Is that a Citril Finch?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Is that a Citril Finch?


 They don't inhabitate our region. This one is more like a Cape May warbler.


----------

